# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در دو گروه آزمایشی

## TeacherBahrami

سلام
گروه آزمایشی اصلی که میخوام شرکت کنم ، زبانه 
نظر شما درباره اینکه توی یکی از گروه های ریاضی یا هنر که کنکورشون روز قبل از کنکور زبان برگزار میشه هم شرکت کنم تا خودمو توی سوالای عمومی محک بزنم ؟

----------


## Takfir

به نظرم این کارو نکنی بهتره! خسته میشی روز قبل کنکور یه کنکور دیگه بدی! فرداش نایی واست نمیمونه! 

رستگار رحمانی هم دقیقا تو مصاحبش همینو گفت! روز قبل کنکور شما باید استراحت کنی نه اینکه در فضای سخت کنکور قرار بگیری و انرژی برای فردا نمونه

----------


## aishin

*اگه خدایی نکرده نتونین خوب بزنین استرس میگیریناااااااااااا.

حتی مشاورا همشون میگن ساعت 12 شب نرین سوالای عمومی رو پیدا کنین.

اونا دیگه تکرار نمیشن که!!!!!!!!*

----------

